# AMD CPU's and Realtemp?



## SaiZo (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, I want to see my tempreature on processor and cannot get Realtemp to work with AMD processor. Why? Is there any otherway? 
Reason - have lowered the fan speed (sounds like a jet engine @ 4000rpm), but need to check the tempereature of the fan. The msi thing that I gott with it doesnot help much, can set it to 100% | 75% | 50%. Ok, good, but what is the temperature then? and if put it on 50% run a game, then what temperature then??

I was told by the reseller to get this program, which doesnot work with AMD for some reason.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 22, 2011)

Quoted from the Realtemp TPU page:"Real Temp is a temperature monitoring program designed for all Intel single Core, Dual Core, Quad Core and Core i7 processors."

You can use CoreTemp. It should work with your processor.
Coretemp Supported Processors


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2011)

@SaiZo

Are you running an unlocked tri/dual @quad setup? If so, the on-die temp sensor gets disabled once it is unlocked. Therefore no software will read it.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the info. No, iam not running anything unlock or so. It is all factory settings. I cant get my "systems specs" to show, but it is a X6 class processor.

I will try that program. However do anyone of you know what is a safe speed to run the fan at?
4000RPM will cool it, but it has them heatpipes on the heatsink, copperbase and so on. Case is aluminuim and has a large exhauste fan near the processor.


Edited: Ok, now I got that coretemp up and running. I have set processor fan @ 75% and the temperature is around 22celcius.
I do not want to stress the processor (not yet), but can I test a game or something, then check what the temperature is at then?
Also - i have put arctic silver insted of the stock cooling that came with it. The reseller said "this is the shit", meaning this is better.
By the way, what does Tj.Max mean?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2011)

in cortetemp, keep the temp below 60C. its inaccurate by default (AMD's fault) on the x6 thubans, and 72C is the recomended max - so under 60C keeps it safe, even with the inaccuracy.


TJ max is the maximum temp the CPU is rated to run at. 'thermal junction'


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, but what is a safe speed to run the fan on? If i set it too 100% its like having a jet engine in the room. 60c sound like a very low temperature. Perhap this stock cooler should be replaced or something? It is 22/23c right now. 60c is just around 40c more. Now im conserned that the cooling is not enough..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> It is 22/23c right now



How warm is the air inside your case?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> How warm is the air inside your case?



the thuban sensors read about 10C too low. keep that in mind.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the thuban sensors read about 10C too low. keep that in mind.



I realize that. That's why I was asking.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the thuban sensors read about 10C too low. keep that in mind.



Ok, so if I see "22", ishould interpret it as "32"? Played some CS:S last night, 3hrs. The temp went up to "30", so that would be "40" then?
Thanks for the info. that is good too know about the extra i have to add.



JrRacinFan said:


> How warm is the air inside your case?


Never thought of that.. Can i see it using coretemp?

Think i will have to come back to that, have a front fan to install (120), the rear fan is as big as the front one. Its just that i have case door open - copying files from another drive.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, iam back now. What you wrote seems to be true, Mussels. I have both coretemp and the controlcenter up and running. Controlcenter say that cpu is 31C, and coretemp say that it is 21C.
Casetemparature is 38, room temperature is 25, i should open my door and make it more ventilated..but i have several guitars and the humidity should not fall beyond 50%. 
Next month i shall buy a new motherboared, and some new fans. Maybe even invest in another cpu fan aswell.

Thanks for all the info. now i know where to look, what temps. to read and when to put cpu fan at 100%.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 23, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> coretemp say that it is 21C.
> room temperature is 25



CPU temps can't be cooler than the air around it. Just remember that. 

Keep your cores reading under 47C and it will be fine. The cooler the processor the better it will run.


----------



## repman244 (Apr 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> in cortetemp, keep the temp below 60C. its inaccurate by default (AMD's fault) on the x6 thubans, and 72C is the recomended max - so under 60C keeps it safe, even with the inaccuracy.
> 
> 
> TJ max is the maximum temp the CPU is rated to run at. 'thermal junction'



According to AMD it's 62C as maximum: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

repman244 said:


> According to AMD it's 62C as maximum: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=



coretemp says 72C, maybe its accounting for the 10C offset on its own.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok.. Maybe i should invest in watercooling system? But iam afraid that the system get destroyed if water would get onto it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

SaiZo said:


> Ok.. Maybe i should invest in watercooling system? But iam afraid that the system get destroyed if water would get onto it.



they dont use tap water. they use distilled water, which isnt electrically conductive.


----------



## deathizem (Jan 13, 2015)

Mussels said:


> they dont use tap water. they use distilled water, which isnt electrically conductive.


yes distilled water is conductive are you kidding lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 13, 2015)

Load the cpu with something like occt or prime95 then see what the temps are. If below 62 using core temp you are fine. Try with fan at 50% first then if need be to keep temps below 60 raise fan speed.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 13, 2015)

deathizem said:


> yes distilled water is conductive are you kidding lol



You signed up to necro a three year old thread with a statement that is wrong, in a standard  context...

Technically... distilled water is minutely conductive; however,  it is generally accepted that perfectly distilled water is non conductive.

Quote from Fondriest Environmental, Inc. :


> What is Conductivity?
> 
> Conductivity is a measure of water’s capability to pass electrical flow. This ability is directly related to the concentration of ions in the water. These conductive ions come from dissolved salts and inorganic materials such as alkalis, chlorides, sulfides and carbonate compounds. Compounds that dissolve into ions are also known as electrolytes. The more ions that are present, the higher the conductivity of water. *Likewise, the fewer ions that are in the water, the less conductive it is. Distilled or deionized water can act as an insulator due to its very low (if not negligible) conductivity value (see refreference 2).* Sea water, on the other hand, has a very high conductivity
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2015)

Noone has mentioned HWMonitor


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2015)

95Viper said:


> You signed up to necro a three year old thread with a statement that is wrong in a standard  context...
> 
> Technically distilled water is minutely conductive; however,  it is generally accepted that perfectly distilled water is non conductive.
> 
> Quote from Fondriest Environmental, Inc. :



dont you love it when people sign up to make just one post, and they dont even do a quick google first.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 14, 2015)

Google ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Google ?



its the altavista of the 00's kids


----------

